# Beef Shank Curry



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, this is timely...Our son just got back two weeks ago from
a business trip to India, and bought me back a jar of Curry. 

I’ve never use curry, actually, I may have used it once on 
chicken many years ago ....I’m going to try this recipe. 
You used 1 to 2 tablespoons curry? 

Also, on sale this week I bought 4 packages of skits steaks ... I 
cook up one package and it was a little tough...I think I’ll try the
next package with this recipe. I’ll roll them, tie them up in ‘little bundles’
with butchers twine and follow your recipe. 

Anything that I cook up in my cast iron dutch oven :smile: the head knot loves,
and if I put in jalapeños, forgetaboutit! 

Thanks for this recipe. I get to use the tough skirt steak and the curry
too! :thumbsup:
BTW..This would probably work well in the slow cooker too.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> Wow, this is timely...Our son just got back two weeks ago from
> a business trip to India, and bought me back a jar of Curry.
> 
> I’ve never use curry, actually, I may have used it once on
> ...


It would be a good crock-pot recipe indeed, especially if you don't care about pre-browning. 

The amount of curry is a matter of taste. If you've got family members who aren't accustomed to spices, maybe do a teaspoon or two. I've used as much as three tablespoons of curry . . . . :devil3: :vs_cool:

The best curry spices for this are the ordinary dry ones, even "Vermont Curry" will work. But, you can also use Thai or Vietnamese curry paste, especially the kind recommended for beef.

Those tough-assed cuts of meat can be really really good if you have the patience to cook them a long time with the right flavors, and get them tender. I remember that EVERYONE hated brisket, now it's the latest foodie thing, so good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Dave, I always pre-brown my meat before putting it in the crock pot.
I use the cast iron frying pan with some oil; I also brown the onions in the
cast iron pan as well. 

I suspect the curry I have is going to be strong. :smile:


----------

